# Catfishing tonight



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I've got two rods out. At least one of them seems to stay hung up on something at all times."logs roots etc. But I got one a few minutes ago.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I ran out of baits and hooks, and nearly ran out of blood thanks to the mosquitos. Only caught that one. No giants tonight , he probably only weighs 12-13 lbs. ? I'll weigh him tomorrow. Finally got that catfish skunk off me. Lol.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll bet she was fun! Man do I miss catfishing.... ugh.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good Fish!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its a start


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job - nice fish!
I've got my new garage sale grouper rods/reels all spooled and ready to go - but I only got 2 and would like to have more lines in the water. I've got 3 penn spinning reels that I use on bull reds that can't stop a freight train but will put most anything in the boat if it don't get hung. Whatcha think. Use them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Use em!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Got the jon boat motor in the shop getting serviced, new lights on the boat, reels rigged, about 40 jugs tied up, new bait net... waiting on the Alabama River to stabilize.

I can taste the hush puppies and fried catfish already!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Got to be a better way to fish for them with rod and reels, that doesn't involve getting hung up every single time. I have been fishing around the out skirts of submerged timber and small jams. I'm sure that at some time or another they have to swim in some clear areas , I just don't know where these areas are. I've always set my bush hooks up in the middle to tight edges of heavy cover. Now catching channel cats on rod-n-reel has never been a problem , I have even accidentally caught a few flatheads over the years. But 99% of my flatheads have come off of bush hooks. I guess that I'll have to use my release clips and set my rod-n-reel like a bush hook. Lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Got to be a better way to fish for them with rod and reels, that doesn't involve getting hung up every single time. I have been fishing around the out skirts of submerged timber and small jams. I'm sure that at some time or another they have to swim in some clear areas , I just don't know where these areas are. I've always set my bush hooks up in the middle to tight edges of heavy cover. Now catching channel cats on rod-n-reel has never been a problem , I have even accidentally caught a few flatheads over the years. But 99% of my flatheads have come off of bush hooks. I guess that I'll have to use my release clips and set my rod-n-reel like a bush hook. Lol


There are better ways. #1 don't fish the bends in the river or deep holes for flatheads. Those are resting areas not feeding zones. Flatheads do live there but catching them is far and few with lots of hangs.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> There are better ways. #1 don't fish the bends in the river or deep holes for flatheads. Those are resting areas not feeding zones. Flatheads do live there but catching them is far and few with lots of hangs.


Thanks I'll try to keep this in mind. I live on the lower end of perdido and have always done well in the timber in the bends, with my bush hooks. I guess that I've gotten stuck in ways,by thinking that's the only place to fish for them. Maybe its not to late for an old dog to learn a new trick. Lol. 
Hey Try'n go get'um , and if you figure out any secrets let me know. I guess the biggest difference between the areas that you and I fish is water clarity. It tends to be clear here and that knocks out the day bite quit a bit.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Resting areas? I've fished all those little rivers and those bends are the best spots period.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Grouper, another thing that helps me with the hangs is fishing a heavy weight. Seems to keep the bait in place. Also, I fish a 70lb braid mainline and a 50lb leader. 9 times out of 10 when I do get hung I will break the leader instead of losing my weight with it. Just tie on another hook and your ready to go.

Even when doing this and what Cathunter said, You will still get hung from time to time. That's just catfishing.

Also, When fishing in a snaggy area, When I start to reel in I will hold my rod tip high as possible and reel as fast as I can. Get's it off the bottom faster.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

CatCrusher said:


> Resting areas? I've fished all those lIttle rivers and those bends are the best spots period.


This has been my experience as well but if they can be caught in the straights, it would make rod -n-reel fishing a whole lot better. I guess that i'm going to give this a fair shot. If it doesn't pan out I'll just go back to hooking the bends.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Grouper, another thing that helps me with the hangs is fishing a heavy weight. Seems to keep the bait in place. Also, I fish a 70lb braid mainline and a 50lb leader. 9 times out of 10 when I do get hung I will break the leader instead of losing my weight with it. Just tie on another hook and your ready to go.
> 
> Even when doing this and what Cathunter said, You will still get hung from time to time. That's just catfishing.
> 
> Also, When fishing in a snaggy area, When I start to reel in I will hold my rod tip high as possible and reel as fast as I can. Get's it off the bottom faster.


I was using 3oz.weights and tried fishing a drop shot type leader, to try and keep my bream off the bottom and out of the snags. But it didn't work.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My folks are staying at the cabin this week. Got report of 7 nice blue/channel cat on noodles and 10 crappie - 2 - 17"ers all this afternoon. I'll post pics when they can send them


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> .
> 
> Hey Try'n go get'um , and if you figure out any secrets let me know. I guess the biggest difference between the areas that you and I fish is water clarity. It tends to be clear here and that knocks out the day bite quit a bit.


Murky water yes but also have to deal with flow, rise, and fall dependent on the damn Dam system - hard to figure! Also have a 50' deep x 1000' wide river channel - I have yet to tangle with a big catfish (40+) but with all that water I'm pretty sure they are there


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You're up there in catfish country, you'll get one. / Two 17" crappie = awesome


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> There are better ways. #1 don't fish the bends in the river or deep holes for flatheads. Those are resting areas not feeding zones. Flatheads do live there but catching them is far and few with lots of hangs.


So where do you fish for them in the straightaways away from cover..? Maybe I've been fishing the wrong spots, I like deep holes close to cover, but then again I struggle with flatheads on r&r...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> You're up there in catfish country, you'll get one. / Two 17" crappie = awesome



Yeah 17" is bigger than I've ever seen. Gotta get a visual confirmation on that!lol!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Grouper, another thing that helps me with the hangs is fishing a heavy weight. Seems to keep the bait in place. Also, I fish a 70lb braid mainline and a 50lb leader. 9 times out of 10 when I do get hung I will break the leader instead of losing my weight with it. Just tie on another hook and your ready to go.
> 
> Even when doing this and what Cathunter said, You will still get hung from time to time. That's just catfishing.
> 
> Also, When fishing in a snaggy area, When I start to reel in I will hold my rod tip high as possible and reel as fast as I can. Get's it off the bottom faster.


This is what I do also, 65 lb braid with 30lb mono leader and 5 oz of lead. It keeps the bream mostly pegged down, but I still hang up regularly but I don't lose everything.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Think of it like deer hunting. Bedding areas and trails. Deep holes right at dark and fish the trails later. My biggest came from 6 foot of water a long way from the deep bend. You will catch more blues and channel cat fishing the deep deep bends way after dark. Cathunter is correct


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> So where do you fish for them in the straightaways away from cover..? Maybe I've been fishing the wrong spots, I like deep holes close to cover, but then again I struggle with flatheads on r&r...


I spend hours studying the current situation of condition's that the river is going to throw at me. Each trip may vary. If you are going to fish during the day time deep holes and bends is the ticket. Its a whole other ball game once that sun sets. However if all you are going to do is set lines a deep hole or for that matter any ol spot will produce a flathead at some point.

Flatheads leave those dark snaggy areas at night to feed in the shallows. They follow predictable routs like deer to reach those shallows. Very similar to a game trail yet under water these trails are very predictable and easily found. Once you know how to identify funnel areas your catch rate will sky rocket. 

I have not lost a weight in as long as I cant remember. There is no need to lose weights or swivels.

I have a article coming this June in the In-fisherman magazine that will explain these funnels in detail.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the advantage of the Kahle hook vs a circle hook? Seems like the circle would hang up less. Just wondering..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I use the circles on my lines but stick with a j type on my rods because I am a snatcher! If I can't snatch it just ain't no fun


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I use the circles on my lines but stick with a j type on my rods because I am a snatcher! If I can't snatch it just ain't no fun


Those old habits are hard to break. My Daddy was the same way. It drove him crazy to fish with a circle hook.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well another 7 days of work now until I can try again. I may use circles next time , just to see if it will eliminate some of the hang ups. I know that they will get lockjaw soon with the spawn. So I better figure it out soon. Good luck to you guys , keep us informed with both successes and failures. Maybe we can all figure it out together.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> What is the advantage of the Kahle hook vs a circle hook? Seems like the circle would hang up less. Just wondering..


Bottom line is if you're using anything other than Kahle hooks you are missing flatheads... Go to Catfish Connections and order some Eagle Claw King kales 7/0-9/0. 

Circles and Js will let you down time and time again. They work great for blues and channels and just about every other fish but will consistently miss flatheads.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Bottom line is if you are using anything other than Kahle hooks you are missing flatheads... Go to Catfish Connections and order some Eagle Claw King kales 7/0-9/0.
> 
> Circles and Js will let you down time and time again. They work great for blues and channels and just about every other fish but will consistently miss flatheads.


I don't know how you figure that. I hardly ever miss one.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Kales will almost always hook them in the Side of the mouth like a circle hook. Switched to kales and love them . I'm like Tryin and like to set the hook.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If I switch to kales, can I snatch?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They just look like they can be bent out to easily. Maybe those that Cat Hunter was talking about are a little more stout.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> They just look like they can be bent out to easily. Maybe those that Cat Hunter was talking about are a little more stout.


I can promise you the ones I'm talking about will not bend out. Those cheap oes from Walmart yes they are crap. 

Under $20 for a box of 50. And yes you set the hook with these, and you do it hard.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

They don't bend but will break! I break a couple every trip.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm not a fan of eagle claw hooks either. They have known Issues with breaking. I have had them break on me in the past.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've come to learn that the most common reason for circle hooks missing is because the hook size and bait size are not matched right. I love my circles.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

One thing I do like about circle hooks, when the rod is in my rod holder and gets slammed by a fish as soon as it's bowed over and I get it out of the holder the fish is on. No guess work, or missed fish, I just wait until it's bent slap over then I start reeling...and I'm a total bone rattling hook set kind of guy...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> They don't bend but will break! I break a couple every trip.


Yup, you are using those cheap Walmart hooks. You cant buy these over the counter. King Kahles are made from a very a special type of wire that will not break.

This is not the same hook. Any Kahle under 7/0 will break and bend, they are just made from a different wire.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I just never got into using circles for my fresh water fishing. I love'em for black drum, redfish, pomps, etc. I guess that i'm going to give them a try on the flatheads. What brand and size are y'all using ? Heck I may even get a pack of kahle hooks and try them too. I'll put out one of each and see which one works best.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I am definitely looking for a good deal but these are eagle claw circle sea in 6/0 & 8/0 that will break pretty regular


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> I just never got into using circles for my fresh water fishing. I love'em for black drum, redfish, pomps, etc. I guess that i'm going to give them a try on the flatheads. What brand and size are y'all using ? Heck I may even get a pack of kahle hooks and try them too. I'll put out one of each and see which one works best.


Thats what we did for years. We ran Circle, Kahles and Js side by side. In the end there was no comparison, the results were clear.

But if circle work for you then no reason to reinvent your wheel. Its just a personal preference for us. Our boxes are stuffed with King Kahles. If it don't say "King" in-front of Kahle it aint worth buying.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Some days i'll use a circle and some days i'll use a J hook. To me it's all in how they're hitting the baits. If they're slamming bream then i'll use a J hook and if they're slowing taking the bait then I'll use the circle that way I won't miss them. Not much difference to me...really just preference and what you feel comfortable using.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't use any circle hooks but eagle claw circle sea. Caught 60lb fish plenty with no problems.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I caught this giant gag grouper on a 10/0 King Kahle last week in 200 feet of water. Held up like a boss. Iv also caught many other big offshore fish on them including giant sharks, Amber jacks and cobia. Iv caught Tiger Sharks and Sandbar sharks surpassing 250lbs on King Kahles. They have passed the test in my books..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Honestly I've never fished a Kahle hook but I'll give em a try. Always room for improvement. I do miss some fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Honestly I've never fished a Kahle hook but I'll give em a try. Always room for improvement. I do miss some fish.


Years ago I was a circle hook man through and through. I started becoming friends with some of our top flathead fishermen here in America and over some time they convinced me to give the Kahle hook a try. I thought it was the dumbest looking hook I had ever seen and was very skeptical of it. After the first few trips I knew this hook was something special. 

The hook sets would drive so deep in the corner of the flatheads mouth sometimes I would barely be able retrieve the hook. Everybody who fishes on my boat after a night of slinging King Kahles has a new perspective of what exactly a deadly hook is.

I could be mistaken but I think Bass pro shops might sell King Kahles


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Years ago I was a circle hook man through and through. I started becoming friends with some of our top flathead fishermen here in America and over some time they convinced me to give the Kahle hook a try. I thought it was the dumbest looking hook I had ever seen and was very skeptical of it. After the first few trips I knew this hook was something special.
> 
> The hook sets would drive so deep in the corner of the flatheads mouth sometimes I would barely be able retrieve the hook. Everybody who fishes on my boat after a night of slinging King Kahles has a new perspective of what exactly a deadly hook is.
> 
> I could be mistaken but I think Bass pro shops might sell King Kahles


Do you have to set them, or can you just leave it in the rod holder like a circle hook?? I'm not a snatcher.

All Bass Pro had was the expensive ass Trokar.Troker. Or what ever ya call them.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Do you have to set them, or can you just leave it in the rod holder like a circle hook?? I'm not a snatcher.
> 
> All Bass Pro had was the expensive ass Trokar.Troker. Or what ever ya call them.


You load the rod letting the fish pull the rod tip down almost at a point where the rod is level with the horizon then set the hook like a mad man. 

Eagle Claw sent me a pile of the Trokars to try out. Barely even used them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just to add to this - Academy in Pcola has plenty of Kahle hooks on the shelf... biggest I noticed was 5/0


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Just to add to this - Academy in Pcola has plenty of Kahle hooks on the shelf... biggest I noticed was 5/0


Those are crap hooks. If they aren't (King Kahles) they are crap and will break and bend out. Any kahle under a 7/0 is made from cheap material.


----------

